# Did Nissan right the wrong?



## Mlee19841 (Jul 11, 2019)

Hey, guys new here from outside of Philadelphia. Just curious if Nissan fixed their weird cvt issues in the 2019s? Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's a little too early to tell as far as 2019 models. I know as of 2016, they were still having problems with the Altima's CVT. I think they would be better off just going back to "conventional" automatic transmissions. The CVT has worked well for some manufacturers, but I think it's done a lot of harm to Nissan's reliability ratings and reputation.


----------

